# Now THIS IS RICH !! Not Only Did Dr Christine Blasey - Ford LIE ! Oh She Lied BIG !



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

*This is tripping the cord.....now wait for the explosion that "Blows " the legs right off of the Democrats whole Scam !!!!*





*GATEWAYPUNDIT *

*BOOM! Former Long-Time Boyfriend of Christine Ford DROPS A BOMB! — Proves FORD LIED UNDER OATH to Senate Committee!*





 by Jim Hoft October 2, 2018

*A Former long-time boyfriend of Dr. Christine Ford told the Senate Judiciary Committee that he witnessed Dr. Ford coaching a friend on how to take a polygraph examination.*

*This is in direct conflict with Christine Ford’s testimony under oath to the the US Senate.*

*Senator Grassley’s letter to Ford’s far left attorneys included this nugget:*
*




*

*Via Professor Margot Cleveland:*

**
*https://twitter.com/ProfMJCleveland*
*Margot Cleveland  @ProfMJCleveland *
*https://twitter.com/ProfMJCleveland*
* *
*BREAKING: Former long-timer boyfriend of Ford told Committee he witnessed her coaching a friend on a polygraph examination.*

* 5:47 PM - Oct 2, 2018*



*

 1,482 

 1,322 people are talking about this 
*

*This is a very bad development for Dr. Christine Ford because this not what she told the Senate Judiciary Committee under oath.*
*Christine Ford lied under oath !*
*Dr. Ford told Prosecutor Rachel Mitchell she never had discussions with anyone on how to take a polygraph test !*









*But a longtime boyfriend of Dr. Ford told refuted that claim to the committee.*
*Dr. Ford LIED UNDER OATH ON THURSDAY.*
*Here are screenshots from the letter from Senator Chuck Grassley to Christine Ford’s attorneys.*
Via Margot Cleveland:

















*Scumbag Dr Christine Blasey - Ford might as well come clean NOW or it*
*will only get worse.....*

*Tell the TRUTH that you were solicited by the Democrats and prompted to*
*under go Hypnotic treatment to plant those disgusting accusations !*
*The two controllers were your Lawyers ...Katz and Bromwich...*
*Who will be disbarred when the charges are brought forth !!!!!!*



*Sen Feinstein is another whole matter that will implicate Sen Chuck Schumer and the ALL the other Democratic Senators !!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2018)

Ford proved Ford lied.
End of story.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ford proved Ford lied.
> End of story.



*More is coming out today !*

*The Republicans are going to need the employ of " Dr Pimple Popper " to *
*clean up this mess..*

*IT GOES DEEP !!!!!!*


----------

